# Legal roids .me



## rob.mehlenbacher (Jan 14, 2017)

This web site stole $198 bucks from me. Since September last year been going round and round with them. Some one says "will ship tomorrow " then 2 weeks later same thing. 
World anabolic is another name for them. 
They're slick cause they want you to take a video when you unwrap the package to prove what you got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jan 15, 2017)

Plenty of sponsors here that won't fuck you..

just sayin



rob.mehlenbacher said:


> This web site stole $198 bucks from me. Since September last year been going round and round with them. Some one says "will ship tomorrow " then 2 weeks later same thing.
> World anabolic is another name for them.
> They're slick cause they want you to take a video when you unwrap the package to prove what you got.
> 
> ...


----------

